# Ceiling register screw broke the drywall



## maxxjr (Jun 12, 2011)

I have a ceiling register/grille that is secured by a screw on each end, just screwed into the drywall ceiling. On one end, the drywall has broken, with a chunk between the screw hole and the edge missing.

For now, I removed the grille. What are my options for getting it back in place or a replacement?

Thanks!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Can we get a photo of the area please? There may be a few different ways to approach this.

DM


----------



## dberladyn (Apr 24, 2011)

Easy Fix.

Get a piece of tin, 18 to 24 guage and screw it to the backside of the drywall, tape and mud the broken drywall area, paint and reinstall your heat vent.


----------



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

Another option would be to bend a piece of 10 to 24 GA metal 90º and screw it to the side of the duct inside and then run your screw into the metal. IF the hole is broken toward the opening for the register, the chipped piece won't show once it's back in place.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

orrrrrr.... glue a piece of thin wood above it with PL adhesive, then screw it back on the next day after the glue has set.
or even sooner if you use 5 minute epoxy.

DM


----------

